
Unix style sockets, tar and curl in Windows. Background WSL processes - cube2222
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2017/12/19/announcing-windows-10-insider-preview-build-17063-pc/#8KVLdALYcHveSdTG.97
======
cube2222
Was kinda waiting for years to finally get seamless out-of-the-box tar on
windows. And now you can also setup an SSH server on Linux on windows and
it'll work in the background!

Such a time to be alive

------
PaulHoule
Looks like a much bigger upgrade than the last two "Creator's Editions"

